# kim k dress rec



## mena22787 (Nov 8, 2009)

can anyone find anything similar to the dress she's wearing?  the cheaper the better
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  tia!


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Dec 8, 2009)

They had a top exactly like that from forever 21 although now it's only in brown. I have seen dresses like that from american apparel too.


----------

